# well my spot might be toast.



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

well my spots is gone. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was taking a walk today along the river and noticed a dnr boat on the water in one of my holes....They were pulling up illegal hoopnets, that some one had reported...no tellinh how long this has been going on, and how many fish have been taken..this makes me so sick I fell like just giving up at least for the year....


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

thats crazy, i cant belive the nerve of some people, who knows how long thats been there and how many fish they have taken, thats sad


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

SORRY to hear that ..............that kind of stuff really ticks me off !! i know one hole that i fish for flatties..........i found one of them hoop nets in earlier this Spring !!!


----------



## catdreamin (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't give up yet, at least the net is gone. Just keep an eye out for another one.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that's freaking retarded... some people just don't give a hoot...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If it was a decent spot while the nets were there, wouldn&#8217;t it just get better now that the nets are gone?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack,

I found an Oange Ironwood anchor bouy there at that spot aprox 3-4 weeks ago. The bouy was attached to something that I was unable to pull up by hand, I figured it was just an anchor in a tree bottom, but now I wonder if that had something to do with the hoop net?

Sucks man, but Mike is right, it should only get better and you know just as well as I that it takes special techinques and tackle to fish that spot, so even if more people are made aware of the spot due to this It'll be fine in the long run.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

What is the difference between Illegal Hoop Nets and Legal Turtle Nets?!?!?

Is there more to the story? How did the DNR find the nets? Was there wildlife trapped in them? Is there a suspect?

I would think that removing the nets would make the spot better, but I can see the disappointment because there is no telling how many large specimens were removed before the DNR found the nets.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

TIGHTLINER said:


> What is the difference between Illegal Hoop Nets and Legal Turtle Nets?!?!?
> 
> Is there more to the story? How did the DNR find the nets? Was there wildlife trapped in them? Is there a suspect?
> 
> I would think that removing the nets would make the spot better, but I can see the disappointment because there is no telling how many large specimens were removed before the DNR found the nets.


I am not sure how it was reported or how they knew for sure it was illegal. I know if you are trapping turtles you have to have your name and address and phone number on all your traps. They do sell hoop nets though for catching catfish. You are allowed to use them if you have a commercial fishing license I believe.

As for your spot. I am sure the fishing will still be good. IF those nets had been there while you were catching fish, you should still catch fish. That and there is something about that hole that is obviously attracting the fish, and it will continue to attract fish.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> You are allowed to use them if you have a commercial fishing license I believe.


that's partially true.you're only allowed where it is legal,and that is not in the state of ohio inland waters,such as the place in question.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I got questions 

If that was your favorite spot why didn't you notice boats setting or emptying hoop nets? If they were at my favorite spots I know I would get hooks hung up in them.

If the DNR took them out how would they catch someone coming to check or move them so they could arrest them? Did they set up game cameras to see who came along to check nets?

If someone was catching all the cats in hoop nets how could it be a favorite spot?

I would call DNR and ask if they caught the guy and were merely removing all his nets after interrogating him for all net locations.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

robby I have not fished since may, i had back surgery, so how long the nets were in the water is anyones guess...it was a favorite spot before the nets..maybe they were not there long...maybe it is still a favorite spot i dont know till i fish it


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

At the risk of sounding a fool...whats a hoop net???


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

more or less a giant minnow trap made for catching much larger fish, it only has one open side for fish to swim in, they are usually from 3-6ft in diameter and they are used in commercial fishing for catfish and carp, but also by dnr's as another tool in popualtion studies.

which brings ups the point, could these have been dnr hoopnets?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

you know for someone who's spot was gone because there was hoopnets pulled from that spot you sure are catching some nice fish, 2 pb over the last week, wish I had a bad spot like that


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> [you know for someone who's spot was gone because there was hoopnets pulled from that spot you sure are catching some nice fish, 2 pb over the last week, wish I had a bad spot like that/QUOTE]LOL.my guess is those fish weren't caught in that spot,or in that river for that matter


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

riverKing said:


> more or less a giant minnow trap made for catching much larger fish, it only has one open side for fish to swim in, they are usually from 3-6ft in diameter and they are used in commercial fishing for catfish and carp, but also by dnr's as another tool in popualtion studies.
> 
> which brings ups the point, could these have been dnr hoopnets?


Thank You Sir.


----------

